# Girls name that starts with K and ends in Y, IE, or EE?



## mcwhmm

I have a daughter named Kinley and I am looking for names that are similar but not TOO similar? We also have a Carter and have a boys name already picked out for this baby and are just stuck on girls names lol. It's a thing in my hubby's family that the girls have k names and the boys have c names


----------



## RandaPanda

Hmmm...Kaley or Kylie, but those are very similar to Kinley. There's also Krissy, Kristy, Kammy, Kourtney, Katie, Kasey, Kelsey...


----------



## Babyfairy1984

My niece is Keeley x


----------



## Rickles

Kelly, Kaley, Kerry, Kassie, xx


----------



## pippi_89

Kristie
Katie
Karly
Kasey
Kelsey
Keeley
Kirsty
Kimmy
Kylie
Korey
Kayley
Kassie
Kathy
Kandi


----------



## Mypreciouskid

I wouldn't use Kaylie, Kaylee, or any other form of that name, personally. I like Kerry and Karlie!


----------



## Nanninoo

My niece is called kaydee-Mae but other than that I can also think of Kacie, kaylee, kylee, kassidy, kali......x


----------



## mcwhmm

we decided today that we like Kali and Kaidence


----------



## george83

My second little boy would have been a kaitlain if he was a girl


----------



## JJKCB

Kennedy
Katy
Kaylie
Kylie
Kimberly
Kamarie
Kelly
Karrie
Kristy


----------



## Nanninoo

mcwhmm said:


> we decided today that we like Kali and Kaidence

Good choice :thumbup: if I do say so myself ;) x


----------



## Rickles

Like your choices! - a friend of mine has a Kenzie? xx


----------

